# MASCAR 2 in Suffolk Virginia



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

*MASCAR 2 in Suffolk Virginia, Saturday 10-21-06*

Greetings Racers...

Come on out and race with MASCAR as we break in the new home of the HobbyTown Tomy track, Suffolk Raceway. 

Shawn Molter
1524 Manning Rd
Suffolk, VA 23434

Track opens for practice 8:30am, with T-Jet racing to BeachJet rules at High Noon. Super Stock magnet cars, to follow.

Track Pix and directions:
http://bat-jet.com/mascar/shawn.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

MASCAR 2, sponsored by ON-SLOT was held at Shawn Molter's Suffolk Raceway,
Saturday in Suffolk Virginia. This was the first race on the newly reconfigured HobbyTown track, and also the first race for our new Wizzard ThunderStorm IROC class. 

Race Results for BeachJet, IROC and Super Stock (Graphicly Intense - Broadband highly recommended! ):
http://bat-jet.com/mascar/10-21-06.html

Sponsors:

Race Sponsor: http://www.on-slot.com/

ThunderStorm IROC Sponsor: http://www.wizzardho.com/

Come to MASCAR 3, November 18th, at Crash n" Brna Speedway, Raleigh, NC


----------

